# Deidara vs Mei Terumi



## Luftwaffles (Oct 10, 2013)

Location: Fire Country Town
Distance: 40 meters
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: C4


----------



## Coppur (Oct 10, 2013)

Deidara takes this rather easily, Mei lacks the range to hit Deidara, the speed to close the distance or dodge his attacks, and lacks the defense to tank what Deidara throws at her.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 10, 2013)

*Neutral stance*



Coppur said:


> Deidara takes this rather easily


A kage-level fight is never "taken" easily.


> Mei lacks the range to hit Deidara,


I think her Suiton dragon has the range


> the speed to close the distance or dodge his attacks,


Agreed


> and lacks the defense to tank what Deidara throws at her.


To some extent her Lava Release and Hidden Mist can help her take out the explosives, albeit with difficulty.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 10, 2013)

Ouch. There's been a bunch of one-shot threads lately. C3 GG.

40 meters is plenty of time for Deidara to take to the skies. From there, Mei's attacks have the range, but lack the speed to connect. She's basically a sitting duck for him to target with multiple guided explosives. She would last maybe a few minutes.

If Mei puts up the Mist in an attempt to shield herself from Deidara's view, he drops C3 in her general vicinity and the blast radius obliterates her. The likelihood of her countering that with her visibility reduced is very slim, more so considering her lack of knowledge.


----------



## Coppur (Oct 10, 2013)

Waffle said:


> A kage-level fight is never "taken" easily.
> 
> I think her Suiton dragon has the range
> 
> To some extent her Lava Release and Hidden Mist can help her take out the explosives, albeit with difficulty.



Her suiton dragon lacks the speed and/or area of effect to actually hit Deidara from the range in which he fights, and Deidara has large AOE jutsu like C3 that have a radius which essentially nullifies Mei's Hidden Mist. Furthermore, Kage level fights can be taken easily, for instance, both Mei and Killer Bee are considered Kage level, but Killer Bee is well above Mei's level, so he wins easily.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2013)

Waffle stop trolling. -_-

Deidara win high difficult IMO.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 10, 2013)

Elia said:


> Waffle stop trolling. -_-
> 
> Deidara win high difficult IMO.


Don't come into my thread and accuse me of trolling. I just merely gave an insight and a neutral stance. I never said Mei would win.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2013)

Waffle said:


> Don't come into my thread and accuse me of trolling. I just merely gave an insight and a neutral stance. I never said Mei would win.



I know, but sense you love to call people trolls I have decided to give you a taste of that.
It seems working on you, so you can know how does it feel.  

revenge is good sometimes. 

but anyway, I don't think mei is as weak as some people make her out to be. She might win
IMO.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Mei has no chance. Deidara wins every time with low difficulty.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2013)

Mei's suitons are fucking massive, and they have great speed/charge up feats. She met madara's katons both times after he aready casted them. Her water dragon is also much larger than Gaara's sand was when they fought. 

Mei is not losing low diff, unless diedara has full knowledge.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> She met madara's katons after he aready casted them.




So did the alliance fodder.



> Her water dragon is also much larger than Gaara's sand was when they fought.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> So did the alliance fodder.
> 
> The katon the fodders went against was wide reaching and marginally weaker then the ones vs the Kage. Which was much more concentrated. Not to mention I'm sure they had sensors/25 eyes are better than 2.



and that's only the head.

The scan you showed is a defensive technique, I was referring to when Gaara was trying to capture Diedara.

Water Dragon technique is a missle which is much more concentrated and faster. Mei got off two techniques and hit Madara, all while his katon was over halfway towards her.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Those Suiton are not that large. Furthermore, those scans do not present anything close to the speed necessary to strike flying Dedara.


----------



## Jad (Oct 11, 2013)

If there is a defense for Mei, it's going to have to be one articulated post. I can't think of a way she could win this when I stand-back and look at the match-up.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2013)

She was able to block his katon from the front after he released it first.

Then she flanked him from the side, jumped in the air, and created a dragon capable of lifting him off the floor. the Dragon's jaw itself can swallow his Susano. don't see how her Water Dragons(which are created out of thin air, which Diedara has no knowledge on) aren't fast enough.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 11, 2013)

Deidara is going to be much further away than Madara was, high in the sky. He's going to see the water techniques being formed, and have adequate time to avoid or counter with his own offense. 

I'd like to note that Mei intercepted a Madara the was preoccupied with Tsunade. Deidara isn't distracted here, nor is Mei firing anything from point blank range.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 11, 2013)

Deidara wins this more times then not quite handily. As long as he's in the air she has few options to hit him, none of which seems to be fast enough to hit him IMO. All Deidara needs to do is hang back in the air and attack with C2 to win this more times then not. Mei needs a better defense or a better offense ranged to beat Deidara.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 11, 2013)

Deidara tricks Mei with diversions to land a subitaneous C-1; or simply destroys her head on with C-3. Anyway Deidara wins easily.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 11, 2013)

Deidara starts at 40m without a bird prepped?

Sai's bird blitzed him at a similar distance, and he was on a bird. Mei's dragon fucking eats him.


----------



## Katou (Oct 11, 2013)

She uses Water Jutsu to boost her up in the air 






DaVizWiz said:


> Deidara starts at 40m without a bird prepped?
> 
> Sai's bird blitzed him at a similar distance, and he was on a bird. Mei's dragon fucking eats him.



I second this / /  

This pretty much it is . .


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2013)

Deidara nukes.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 11, 2013)

There is no need to even debate whether Water-Dragon can stop flight (which it should be able to) or not. Deidara goes into CQC with C1 like the jackass he always is, and gets GG'd by Acidic mist or Lava.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 11, 2013)

mogurakure alone is enough to attack & defend successfully vs meis straightforward game & win.

the fact that he can mix in flight makes the difference between them crystal clear.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 11, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> mogurakure alone is enough to attack & defend successfully vs meis straightforward game & win.
> 
> the fact that he can mix in flight makes the difference between them crystal clear.


mogurakure?

The dude doesn't get to fly- she creates a water dragon faster than he can unzip his clay bag.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 11, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> mogurakure?


yep. you know, its a _doton?_ 



> The dude doesn't get to fly- she creates a water dragon faster than he can unzip his clay bag.


 again, he doesn't need to fly & again he can beat _suiton_


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 11, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> yep. you know, its a _doton?_
> 
> again, he doesn't need to fly & again he can beat _suiton_


Why didn't you just say hiding like a mole?

What the fuck? He's immediately crushed if he doesn't attempt to board a C1 bird. His base speed is comical. 

This is mei effectively blitzing Rinnegan Madara with her suitons [1] at more than 40m distance.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 11, 2013)

From 40 meters?

lel he dodges like any competent Shinobi could.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 11, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Why didn't you just say hiding like a mole?





> What the fuck? He's immediately crushed if he doesn't attempt to board a C1 bird. His base speed is comical.


 wtf?  Reflexive mogurakure...



> How is he countering a Suiton Dragon and a towering water encampment?



mogurakure...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 11, 2013)

Are you honestly suggesting Deidara, the arrogant jackass immediately begins digging against Mei without knowledge? 

Are you honestly suggesting that he'll dig before her suitons hit him? He was ink blitzed by Sai while on his C1 bird- She blitzed Madara from 40m+ before he could stop free-falling from Tsunade's punch. 

Do you understand how water works? It flows over the surface of the ground and can flood holes in the surface- meaning Deidara is digging with water rushing into his hole smashing him around like a rag doll destroying his oxygen. 

She floods battlefields, you understand this right?


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 11, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Are you honestly suggesting he immediately begins digging against Mei without knowledge?
> 
> Are you honestly suggesting that he'll dig before her suitons hit him? She blitzed Madara from 40m+ before he could stop free-falling from Tsunade's punch.
> 
> ...



No, moles make tunnels & earth absorbs water. She cant counter this at all, sorry...this is how the narutoverse works...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 11, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> No, moles make tunnels & earth absorbs water. She cant counter this at all, sorry...this is how the narutoverse works...


Are you fucking serious?

He's digging a tunnel down the earth- there is a hole left for oxygen. The water travels down the hole, smashes his body against the earth and he drowns.

This, all irrelevant to the fact that he
1. Wouldn't try this at start battle with limited knowledge
2. Wouldn't get below the surface before being smashed by the flood dragon

This piece of shit got blitzed by Sai. Mei shit on Madara with her suitons- you're a Deidara fanboy.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 11, 2013)

*Shino is always serious...*

Nah, don't care for deidara, but he wins low diff... mid kage vs low kage imo & a bad match-up to boot.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 11, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> Nah, don't care for deidara, but he wins low diff... mid kage vs low kage imo & a bad match-up to boot.


Please, stop talking.

Mei couldn't be a better matchup for a slow-ass explosion user.

You're a fanboy, there's no reason to deny it.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 11, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> and that's only the head.
> 
> The scan you showed is a defensive technique, I was referring to when Gaara was trying to capture Diedara.
> 
> Water Dragon technique is a missle which is much more concentrated and faster. Mei got off two techniques and hit Madara, all while his katon was over halfway towards her.



Are you comparing the size of a suiton dragon 5 times larger than Madara (probably) to a sand tsunami that could've covered almost the entire sand village? ._.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 11, 2013)

Mei can't deal with ANY of Deidara's attacks.

She has virtually no defense and average durability, so a single guided C1 bomb could take her out if she fails to counter it (which is going to take a lot of chakra, just to stop something Deidara can spam casually).

C2 and C3 are way more powerful than anything Mei brings to the table; she couldn't stop them if she tried. She just gets obliterated.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 11, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> This piece of shit got blitzed by Sai. Mei shit on Madara with her suitons- you're a Deidara fanboy.



Getting blitzed by Sai isn't an honest representation of Deidara's speed, given that Deidara is explicitly faster than Sai (4.5 vs. 3.5).

In all likelihood, Deidara is faster than Mei, but we haven't seen Mei's stats yet.



DaVizWiz said:


> Please, stop talking.
> 
> Mei couldn't be a better matchup for a slow-ass explosion user.



Deidara isn't slow and he is a terrible match-up for Mei.



> You're a fanboy, there's no reason to deny it.



If you want to continue spouting this line of nonsense and accusing other people of being fanboys, I will gladly make an example out of you. Again.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 11, 2013)

Shit just got real. :sanji


----------

